# 8x8 beta cubes !



## adragast (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi !

51morefun has released 8x8 beta cubes:
http://51morefun.com/index.php?main...id=246&zenid=209feda28304b45b5141ea49f503bfae

Too bad they are already sold out...

Do you think this will become an official event ? I would personally rather have puzzles like 3x3x2, 2x2x3, etc... but well, I will probably buy a 8x8...

Adragast


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 16, 2011)

what brand is this? and I think that it is funny how the 8x8 costs more than the 11x11 right now.


----------



## Magellanic (Aug 16, 2011)

So is this the anticipated ShengShou 8x8? Remember that this is not the final price, it's only the price of the beta version... I really doubt that the 8x8 will become an official event simply because of how time consuming it would be...


----------



## Owen (Aug 16, 2011)

Is this a KO or is it an original design?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 16, 2011)

Owen said:


> Is this a KO or is it an original design?


 
Really need a look at the mech but based on appearance and proportions of edges, Im gonna guess Vmech.


----------



## Drake (Aug 16, 2011)

Hmm it doesn't mean. Recently Shengshou maked their original dessigned. They are other mech then v-cube. Just need to be creative.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 16, 2011)

This won't be an official event, but it should be fun to solve anyway. I might order one once the price goes down to a more reasonable level.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 16, 2011)

probably KO but i dont mind. if this comes to US stores, and the price gets lowered, im definetly interested in getting one!


----------



## asportking (Aug 16, 2011)

It says the price isn't final, so it probably won't be $200.


----------



## RubikZz (Aug 16, 2011)

It looks like they used dices.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh my god this cube store is amazing O.O so many things I want from there...


----------



## emolover (Aug 17, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Oh my god this cube store is amazing O.O so many things I want from there...


 
In due time. (Like next weekend when they are back in stock).


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm glad my birthday is this week, so I'll have money. I wonder how shipping and processing speed is?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 17, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> I'm glad my birthday is this week, so I'll have money. I wonder how shipping and processing speed is?



I'm pretty sure you have the option of slower (i.e., 2-3 weeks) but cheaper shipping, or a faster but more expensive option like DHL.


----------



## asportking (Aug 17, 2011)

emolover said:


> In due time. (Like next weekend when they are back in stock).


 
Wait, they're going to have 8x8's next weekend!?!?


----------



## emolover (Aug 17, 2011)

asportking said:


> Wait, they're going to have 8x8's next weekend!?!?


 
No, I am ordering with iEnjoycubing next weekend.


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 17, 2011)

It looks like that one 8x8 that came out a while ago, I think it was Lesli Le's 8x8 if I'm not correct please correct me. The turner looks like crap and for $200 i don't think its a Shengshou, the Shengshou would be tops $50. But for and 8x8 it looks okay.


----------



## Drake (Aug 17, 2011)

Hmm maybe because it's not the final version? It's a prototype. But it's shengshou, i am pretty sure, and pretty sure to it's not an KO.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 17, 2011)

mitch1234 said:


> It looks like that one 8x8 that came out a while ago, I think it was Lesli Le's 8x8 if I'm not correct please correct me. The turner looks like crap and for $200 i don't think its a Shengshou, the Shengshou would be tops $50. But for and 8x8 it looks okay.


 
Notice the big line on the page that says "It's a preview! The price is not the final one."


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 17, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> what brand is this? and I think that it is funny how the 8x8 costs more than the 11x11 right now.


 
That's true.


----------



## Drake (Aug 17, 2011)

Yupers, it's a KO, got confirmed by a good source. Same for the shengshou 6x6. But idk if they are KO's directly.


----------



## champion (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi,thanks for attention to 8x8! It will be a huge amazing cube with advanced design and mechanism much bettern than 6x6. We will be the first store on the world to release and update its latest news. So pls be a little more patience!


----------



## RubikZz (Aug 17, 2011)

champion said:


> Hi,thanks for attention to 8x8! It will be a huge amazing cube with advanced design and mechanism much bettern than 6x6. We will be the first store on the world to release and update its latest news. So pls be a little more patience!


 
Which brand is the 8x8?


----------



## Drake (Aug 17, 2011)

Shengshou, sure at 99%.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Oct 27, 2011)

Wait, are there going to be 8x8's being released this weekend, or next week's weekend? Also, how much will they cost?

EDIT: Sorry, Henrik was correct, I was looking at the old posts . Still, I think (well, want to think) they will release an 8x8 soon. For NSKuber it was just a mere coincidence that they released a video on the 26th. 

Well, when someone does aquire the knowledge of the release date and price I will greatly appreciate it. (I am looking into getting a ssv3 4x4, type C 2x2, and a ss6x6, but if an 8x8 is coming out I am going to wait to order.)


----------



## Henrik (Oct 27, 2011)

LeighzerCuber said:


> Wait, are there going to be 8x8's being released this weekend, or next week's weekend? Also, how much will they cost?


 
Have you noticed the dates of the other posts?
This thread dates back to August, so I doubt that they are talking about the upcoming weekend.


----------



## NSKuber (Oct 27, 2011)

Henrik said:


> Have you noticed the dates of the other posts?
> This thread dates back to August, so I doubt that they are talking about the upcoming weekend.


I think *LeighzerCuber* is talking about this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovg32UoxhiI video added 19 hours ago.


----------



## Henrik (Oct 27, 2011)

NSKuber said:


> I think *LeighzerCuber* is talking about this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovg32UoxhiI video added 19 hours ago.


 
You might be correct, but that does not show clearly in LeighzerCuber's post, a link to this video might have helped.


----------



## cubeflip (Oct 27, 2011)

I was half expecting this to be a surprise challenge thread....

8x8s? Awesome!


----------



## purplepirate (Oct 28, 2011)

if you consider the shengshou 6x6 a KO, then this is a KO, but the 6x6 uses a different core mech from the v cube


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks awesome. I want one, really bad.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Oct 29, 2011)

Same here. Its calling me.


----------



## David Emms (Oct 29, 2011)

Edit: never mind. Read below.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 29, 2011)

David Emms said:


> http://51morefun.com/index.php?main...id=482&zenid=6ace0ba9df44c2f0e4f5672b94a4f045
> 
> $88.80 - 2 in stock!



Just saying; this is a beta version that they are selling, not the final. Plus, it only comes in black with their Z stickers. Either way, I bought it. I'll have an unboxing/review when I get it.

Edit: Contacted them about payment. Apparently, these are just preorders for the final version. They aren't selling any betas.

Edit again: The 8x8 is now off the site.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Oct 29, 2011)

$88.00 for an 8x8. I wish it were 40 or 50. Oh well.

Edit: They have more in stock if you want to get one. I think as of now there are 14 out.


----------



## walt (Nov 1, 2011)

Pretty nice.
At Taobao, the preorder costs 368yuan.
With agent and PP fee, it is total about $70.


----------

